# Neon Tetra Compatibility Questions



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a 72 gallon bow front tank and i have 2 fish in it now but im going to give those away so i can get new fish. i want to have my tank full of little fish that like to school together. my questions are:
1. how many fish of around neon tetra (can be a little bigger or smaller i just didn't want the size difference to be to big) size can i fit in my tank?
2. what fish fit the schooling and size requirement that I'm looking for and will get along with each other?


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Having 5+ cory cats would be nice for the lower bottom, they group together and really help to keep the tank bottom clean, but you would want to have sand for them.

I have no clue for mid/top level schooling fish tho.


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

^thnx for the suggestion i have gravel:-(


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

whamslam3 said:


> I have a 72 gallon bow front tank and i have 2 fish in it now but im going to give those away so i can get new fish. i want to have my tank full of little fish that like to school together. my questions are:
> 1. how many fish of around neon tetra (can be a little bigger or smaller i just didn't want the size difference to be to big) size can i fit in my tank?
> 2. what fish fit the schooling and size requirement that I'm looking for and will get along with each other?


wh:

1. Probably at least 50.

2. Neons are very sensitive fish and I have had virtually no luck keeping them.

I have had decent luck with Glowlight Tetras.

I have had execellent luck with Red Phantom Tetras although they are slightly larger than Neons and Glowlights.

BTW:
I have found Bristlenose Pleco's to be 1st class for bottom dwellers.
They are a good cleanup crew and will deal with algae also.




Redwings said:


> Having 5+ cory cats would be nice for the lower bottom, they group together and really help to keep the tank bottom clean, *but you would want to have sand for them.*


Rw:

*Is this comment based upon your experience?*

TR


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

^thnx for the info


> I have found Bristlenose Pleco's to be 1st class for bottom dwellers.
> They are a good cleanup crew and will deal with algae also.


do they eat left over food too or just algae since its a pleco? cuz i thought pleco's only eat algae.
also would i be able to add all 50 at one time?
would rummy nose or guppies be a good addition?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Rummy nose look stellar in a large group. If you kept your tank clean and gave it the attention it needs, rummy nose tetras would do fine.
If you like neons, you could always go with cardinals, these are much easier and hardier than neons. I also have had very little luck with neons.
Your options are wide open with a tank of that size. 

Plecos eat left over food as well, but you would have to provide them with other food sources like algae wafers and other pellets. I have BN pleco and she is great, hardy and keeps the tank clean. The only downfall to plecos is that they poop like crazy. 

IMO i wouldnt add 50 fish at a time. cuz first of all, I doubt you will be able to find 50+ fish at a LFS that are all healthy. And you would probably wipe out the stock lol and second, that may cause problems, especially if your not going to quarantine them. I would get maybe 10 to begin with, and then if all is going well at more. I'd say you could add a group more every week. You also need to let your tank stabilize with the new fish. Adding a huge dump of them may cause a recycle, that would stress out your fish.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

jones57742 said:


> wh:
> 
> 1. Probably at least 50.
> 
> ...


I've kept a few before when I wasn't serously into fish keeping and found they liked to dig in the sand more then on gravel. Plus I heard about they can get their barbel's stuck in gravel and prefer sand.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

whamslam3 said:


> do they eat left over food too or just algae since its a pleco? cuz i thought pleco's only eat algae.


You have been reading too many posts by Internet Parrots.

BN's will eat left over food as well as clean algae.




whamslam3 said:


> also would i be able to add all 50 at one time?


No.

I have found that Tetras will shoal when they are in groups of 11 or more which means that you could have 5 different species in your tank.

Once your tank is initially cycled you can add 11 every two weeks.




whamslam3 said:


> would rummy nose


Do not know if Rummy Noses will work as I have never kept any.




whamslam3 said:


> ... guppies be a good addition?


IMHO yes.

I have Guppies and Tetras in my tank.

TR


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

thnx for all the hlp guys:mrgreen: if u have any more ideas for stock list let me know
quick question do guppies like to school together?


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

what do u guys think of this stock list:
10 glowlight tetra
10 red phantom tetra
10 rummny nose tetra
10 cardinal tetra
10 male guppies
1 bristlenose pleco


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

whamslam3 said:


> quick question do guppies like to school together?


The guppies will not shoal but they will "hang together" in a community tank.

If you put in some driftwood (and rocks) with caves and holes 5 BN's would be appropriate.

TR


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

thnx for advice ya i wasnt sure bout the bn's any other fish that will shoal to take the guppies place on the stock list?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

whamslam3 said:


> thnx for advice ya i wasnt sure bout the bn's any other fish that will shoal to take the guppies place on the stock list?


ws:

I have seen Pepper Tetras at PetSmart and they are nice but I have no experience with them.

Whatever you do do not get hatchets.

TR


----------

